# Deer For Breakfast In Texas



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Howdy from Texas. Somebody sent this to me and I thought you guys might enjoy.

Deer for Breakfast in Texas

You will probably have to copy and paste in browser. I am not saavy enought o create link.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WoW!* Talk about habituated !!! Hope this is on their own property and they can protect those wonderful beasts from other 2 leggeds who may not be quite so ... um ... gracious ....

btw - your link worked great!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We've hand fed deer at a State Park here in PA.......they get pretty used to people when they are around them every day.

PS..........after feeding them, I didn't even shoot them!!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> We've hand fed deer at a State Park here in PA.......they get pretty used to people when they are around them every day.
> 
> PS..........after feeding them, I didn't even shoot them!!!
> 
> Steve


Good boy, Steve!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

It's a trick. That's how they hunt deer in Texas. Put up deer feeders filled with corn and get the deer used to eating it, then on opening day BAM!. Get your limit without even having to put on your boots.

Seriously, overpopulation of deer is a big problem in many communities. These folks aren't doing these deer any favors by feeding them. And they sure aren't cute adorable little creatures if your trying to grow anything outside other than cactus, lantana or sagebrush.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

I got home from work this morning about 4:30 and there were 5 or 6 in the front yard. Everything we plant, they eat. I don't even try to grow a garden any more, they eat all the veggies before we can get em up.........They are a beautiful animal to watch, but they are even better, chicken fried with a big pot of beans and cornbread.

Kirk


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

I concur with ntputter17 and a comment from the video site "pests and the vectors for Lyme disease"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In the middle of suburbia, I have a few acres of wood behind me and occasionally get deer on my side of the fence. I have had a fawn in my yard on and off for the past week. Cute but deer ticks are my concern. I try to gently persuade it out of my yard.







My girls like the screaming, scaring method









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> In the middle of suburbia, I have a few acres of wood behind me and occasionally get deer on my side of the fence. I have had a fawn in my yard on and off for the past week. Cute but deer ticks are my concern. I try to gently persuade it out of my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the visual.....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

As cute as deer are they are breaking the law and doing more harm than good, plus they are putting their own selfs in danger. There was a camp ground in the mountains her where people had been feeding the deer all you had to do is rattle a bag of chips and they would come running. Well on opening day a hunter who knew about these deer hid just outside the park and rattled a bag of chips then picked out the deer he wanted and shot it. Some campers saw it and called the game warren to turn him in. When the game warren got there he asked both parties what had happened. He then wrote the campers who admitted to feeding the deer a ticket and told them the Hunter did not feed the deer and shot it in a legal shooting area so he did nothing wrong. Although I love to see deer I don't want them in my camp, so when you feed a dear you are breaking the Law, and creating a problem for everyone else.

Now I need to remember to bring a bag of chips with me the next time I go Deer hunting









Now me I like having a little deer for breakfast, yum some Back strap and eggs


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

All i can keep thinking is -- Now thats some good eating --

No not the breakfast these folks are having -- but their invited guests...

This is the very reason why TEXAS has very relaxed gun laws...

Heck -- I could feed a family of four for two weeks with one shot...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here in GA, we also have an overpopulation of deer, and my vehicles have been the victims of their running out in front of them on more than one occasion. I killed "Rudolph" on Christmas morning, one year.
As for the nuisance problems, many people get hair from the barber shops, etc., and spread around their plants. It repels them, as they smell humans. However, that may not work for deer that are used to humans. There are some products on the market, though: Deer Scram, Deer Out, etc. You might try some of these.
Darlene


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> We've hand fed deer at a State Park here in PA.......they get pretty used to people when they are around them every day.
> 
> PS..........after feeding them, I didn't even shoot them!!!
> 
> Steve


What do you mean you "I didn't even shoot them!!!" Are you an American? WELL !!

Next time get the @#$$*&*^% camera and shoot them thar buggers I want to see PICTURES


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> There are some products on the market, though: Deer Scram, Deer Out, etc. You might try some of these.


Run for "deer" life!

Mark


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

If I am going to have deer for a meal they are going to be on my plate, not eating off my plate. By the way hunting season is now open.
 






P.S. don't show this to my wife.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty cool video

Don


----------

